# Drove a warmed RS6 today....



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Well Guys,

Had a small dent removal meet on the drive today with a A6 Avant, Jag, and a friends RS6 receiving some love...PDR is amazing!...If you need someone in Kent this guy is great!

Anyway had to give the Audi's a quick foam and wash to be able to see the required repairs clearly, and got to drive the RS6 when we finished.

My god this is a quick car...I'm not saying how fast but the acceleration was incredible and from any speed, mashed the throttle and it pinned me in the drivers seat!!

An unbelievable motor, and the owner still plans a remap for the engine and gearbox, amazing brakes too, but then it really needs them!


What an experience....

Regards



Simon


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

having driven one of these... I have to agree...
and with a simple remap it was pushing out 701BHP and 813NM torque on the rolling road.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes one of Audi's best engines i have to say but it is about getting round the corners and Audi need to learn this RS4 was Audi's finest moment in the dynamics and if they get BMW dynamics BMW is in big trouble


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

make just got an RS6 last week from Birmingham.... didn't get his insurance sorted in time.... so I had to drive it home 

awesome machines.... and I'm not going to type (again) what happened, but if you're on my face book you may have seen it...  :devil:

and I'm detailing it in a few weeks... love it!!

not sure what you mean about not going round corners right Derek.... my S8 is fantastic and the RS6 is even better... always the best that Audi can do, and it shows (IMO)

I drive them outside BMWs on corners usually!!! :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> ..... but if you're on my face book you may have seen it...  :devil:....


I'd wondered which car you were in at the time 

S


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Come on then. what happened? You can't leave it at that...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> make just got an RS6 last week from Birmingham.... didn't get his insurance sorted in time.... so I had to drive it home
> 
> awesome machines.... and I'm not going to type (again) what happened, but if you're on my face book you may have seen it...  :devil:
> 
> ...


Considering the amount of power, weight, its time around the ring is far from impressive.

However, it is a big heavy car with a largeish block up front, no surprise it isn't exactly stunningly quick.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> make just got an RS6 last week from Birmingham.... didn't get his insurance sorted in time.... so I had to drive it home
> 
> awesome machines.... and I'm not going to type (again) what happened, but if you're on my face book you may have seen it...  :devil:
> 
> ...


Was the Bm's driven by learners:lol:

What i was getting it with the handling is it is so sterile and flat on the corners , mates s5 drove it a bit and just could not get it was very surefooted but lacked feel of position on the road he had 3 Audi's and had ordered RS5 but was delayed few times and i recommended M3 and he says he will not go back and i drove them back to back and the BM was way more fun and more predictable on the twisty stuff, could also be that i'm a BMW fan Boy:lol:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the little beep when you reach 100mph. makes me giggle. They dont feel incredibly torquey, but when you look down at the clocks its impressive.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Considering the amount of power, weight, its time around the ring is far from impressive.
> 
> However, it is a big heavy car with a largeish block up front, no surprise it isn't exactly stunningly quick.


who gives flying f**k about some track in Germany!?!?!?

I couldn't care less what the time of the "fanny-ring" is... you got one of those stupid stickers on your car!?!?! 

:lol:

:thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Was the Bm's driven by learners:lol:
> 
> What i was getting it with the handling is it is so sterile and flat on the corners , mates s5 drove it a bit and just could not get it was very surefooted but lacked feel of position on the road he had 3 Audi's and had ordered RS5 but was delayed few times and i recommended M3 and he says he will not go back and i drove them back to back and the BM was way more fun and more predictable on the twisty stuff, could also be that i'm a BMW fan Boy:lol:


not a chance the M3 is more predicable!! :lol:

they are useless.... 

especially when a drop of rain hits the road.... 

I would take a RS all day and twice on a Sunday over a beeeemmmer....

mind you, all the kn0bs do seems to have moved from base spec wannger mobiles into sport line audis...  :wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> who gives flying f**k about some track in Germany!?!?!?
> 
> I couldn't care less what the time of the "fanny-ring" is... you got one of those stupid stickers on your car!?!?!
> 
> ...


No, but I know how the m3 handled at brands and a big heavy estate car isn't going to handle well . I just don't get the point of it, it's boring to me 

M3 is quite predictable in the wet, you know exactly what it's going to do and it has a lot of feedback with TC off. People I saw in audis couldn't cope in the snow, but the m3 did, probably mainly because they were flooring it in the snow :lol:

Boring rs6 or a z06 vette for the same money, I know what i'd have.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you and this bloody Vette... I'm going to call you the new Ross!!!

just buy the g0d dam thing already!!!

:lol::lol::lol:

plus my mates is the saloon version... 

plus, plus... M3's suck!!!! :devil:

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> you and this bloody Vette... I'm going to call you the new Ross!!!
> 
> just buy the g0d dam thing already!!!
> 
> ...


You got the moolah for one spare? 

M3 csl vs rs6 = bye bye rs6  It's a posers car, not a drivers car


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> having driven one of these... I have to agree...
> and with a simple remap it was pushing out 701BHP and 813NM torque on the rolling road.


Think this 2003 V8 model was running about 500bhp which tbh is the most I've ever had on tap, and when I gunned it everyone went through the tyres to shove it forward, no wheel spin, it just locked down and surged forwards....

My right leg was in sewing machine mode for an hour after I got out :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha... sounds like a fun drive..

*RP*
I got a passenger ride in the one I said above aswell.. on a top speed run on the runway at RAF Marham... in the 1mile stretch (rolling 30mph start) it hit 183mph..
to gain 153mph in 1 mile... I'd say it was surprisingly quick.

it was pouring down with rain aswell.. your little m3 would have gained 5 miles an hour, then when backwards for the rest of the 1mile straight HAHA

also.. an rs6 would be more compared to the M6 or M5 surely? 
can't start comparing an m3 coupe to an rs6, or a coupe to a saloon/avant.
surely it should be m5 tourer vs rs6 avant?
or m3 coupe vs rs4 saloon?(or even rs3?)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> haha... sounds like a fun drive..
> 
> *RP*
> I got a passenger ride in the one I said above aswell.. on a top speed run on the runway at RAF Marham... in the 1mile stretch (rolling 30mph start) it hit 183mph..
> ...


It may well be quick, but why? It's too heavy for the track and you can never use that power anywhere but the autobahn or isle of man.

M3 csl is a different kettle of fish around the track, it serves a purpose.

I'm not sure how much there is in it with the m5 vs the rs6, m3 would be comparable to an s4.

For the money i'd have a vette which handles far better and is quicker and a boring estate car. The rs6 is only good for posing in, I mean what true drivers cars are autos?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

all the ferrari's with the flappy padles?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> all the ferrari's with the flappy padles?


Not full autos, I also don't believe they're better than their equivalent manuals


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RS6 is not much use on a track? and what's the point of having all that power if you can only use it on the autobahn or Isle of Man? M3 csl is a different kettle of fish around a track , it serves a purpose... talk about contradicting yourself:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

http://motoring.friday-ad.co.uk/wel...cars-for-sale/audi-rs6/audi-rs6-5-0-SN6194686

here you go... rs6 with a manual conversion 
:lol:

oh.. and the ferrari's with the paddle shift boxes tend to be quicker round the tracks, and are quicker 0-60.. due to the amount of time lost when you gear change in a manual 
quite common in a performance automatic to be quicker 0-60 due to the car being able to change gear quicker than a you(yes you specifically RP )


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lets muddy the waters C63 AMG Coupe i have driven it hard and would have it any day before an RS6 is is fantastic


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> RS6 is not much use on a track? and what's the point of having all that power if you can only use it on the autobahn or Isle of Man? M3 csl is a different kettle of fish around a track , it serves a purpose... talk about contradicting yourself:lol:


What are you on about? Csl handles well, has power = track car, rs6 has power, doesn't handle = good for posing in.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> http://motoring.friday-ad.co.uk/wel...cars-for-sale/audi-rs6/audi-rs6-5-0-SN6194686
> 
> here you go... rs6 with a manual conversion
> :lol:
> ...


A manual rs6? Unusual I must say.

Quicker and still boring  Bet it couldn't change quicker than me with a sequential box


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> What are you on about? Csl handles well, has power = track car, rs6 has power, doesn't handle = good for posing in.


Think you'll find it's a road car:thumb: If memory serves me right Richard Hamond took the RS6 on a road test challenge on pretty icy roads and handled like a dream


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Think you'll find it's a road car:thumb: If memory serves me right Richard Hamond took the RS6 on a road test challenge on pretty icy roads and handled like a dream


Yes and unlike the rs6, it works at a track :thumb: Because all tracks are covered with ice and handling means sideways right?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Yes and unlike the rs6, it works at a track :thumb: Because all tracks are covered with ice and handling means sideways right?


We really need to get a "facepalm " emote :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> A manual rs6? Unusual I must say.
> 
> Quicker and still boring  Bet it couldn't change quicker than me with a sequential box


It's a manual conversion... probably from the lamborghini since the v10 is a lambo engine at heart.

sequential? but that wouldn't be a full manual? (your saying that flappy paddle isnt full auto so doesn't count.. so a sequential DEFINITELY doesn't count as a manual )


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

ok RP this film has obviously been edited cos this RS6 is going side ways:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> It's a manual conversion... probably from the lamborghini since the v10 is a lambo engine at heart.
> 
> sequential? but that wouldn't be a full manual? (your saying that flappy paddle isnt full auto so doesn't count.. so a sequential DEFINITELY doesn't count as a manual )


Makes you wonder why though that they didn't offer it as an option or standard in the first place.

It technically is, there's just no clutch. Flappy paddle is DSG normally no, so it isn't like an *full* auto which doesn't reserve gears. There's no ecu involvement as far as i'm aware so it's still manual for a *sequential* box


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> ok RP this film has obviously been edited cos this RS6 is going side ways:lol:
> 
> Martin learning how to flick it like a scandinavian - YouTube


Let me repeat again, sideways, isn't handling. If you've driven at a track, you'll know the quickest way round it isn't sideways.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Let me repeat again, sideways, isn't handling. If you've driven at a track, you'll know the quickest way round it isn't sideways.


You don't know if you want bad shave or a s***e haircut:lol:... I don't have to have driven round a track to know the quickest point from A to B:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so now your contradicting yourself from your earlier statement about flappy paddle ferrari's being "not full auto" which implies they are auto.. just not full auto..
to now say they are manual? 

you loosing your mind like old Multipla Mick? :lol:


As fun as it was winding you up RP.. I'm off to bed (no your not invited :lol


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> so now your contradicting yourself from your earlier statement about flappy paddle ferrari's being "not full auto" which implies they are auto.. just not full auto..
> to now say they are manual?
> 
> you loosing your mind like old Multipla Mick? :lol:
> ...


here here :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> so now your contradicting yourself from your earlier statement about flappy paddle ferrari's being "not full auto" which implies they are auto.. just not full auto..
> to now say they are manual?
> 
> you loosing your mind like old Multipla Mick? :lol:
> ...


Eh? I said sequential is manual, flappy is semi auto and there's also full auto. Christ, i have to fill in everything in minute detail for you 

Fooker, you keep making promises and not keeping them


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you said in post 29 that theres no eco involvement for flappy paddle so its still manual... 

even you should know that the ECU is involved in EVERYTHING on cars these days :lol: 
you can't even put your seat belt on without the ECU knowning so you can bet your a55 that it is involved in some minute manor in gear change :lol:

hell.. if you were to fart in a modern car the ecu would know :lol: damn electronics..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

sorry... track cars?!?!?!, eh??!?!?!

most beeeeemers, audi etc are nothing to do with a track car..

cls ?!? so what, I had a proton that would run rings round one on a track 

get a f****g life.... 

all these fast autobahn German beasts are about fast, very fast driving over long distances, cross county...

anyone wants to argue to good about being track cars are:

a) c**ts
b) stupid
c) no idea about cars
d) RP, I love ya mate... but you are gibbering about the wrong cars, at the wrong time, in the wrong way..... sorry buddy"........

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> you said in post 29 that theres no eco involvement for flappy paddle so its still manual...
> 
> even you should know that the ECU is involved in EVERYTHING on cars these days :lol:
> you can't even put your seat belt on without the ECU knowning so you can bet your a55 that it is involved in some minute manor in gear change :lol:
> ...


Tvr tuscan  first and last sentence, sequential boxes dear boy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe thats why they break down every time you change gear


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> sorry... track cars?!?!?!, eh??!?!?!
> 
> most beeeeemers, audi etc are nothing to do with a track car..
> 
> ...


you forgot

e) just winding up RP... its one of my favourite hobbies.. heck I might even put it in that "pastimes" thread...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> sorry... track cars?!?!?!, eh??!?!?!
> 
> most beeeeemers, audi etc are nothing to do with a track car..
> 
> ...


Damn, i'm a special case 

Where precisely can you drive fast over long distances in the uk (exc isle of man), sure, in autobahn territory they're awesome, here they're a chocolate teapot.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> you forgot
> 
> e) just winding up RP... its one of my favourite hobbies.. heck I might even put it in that "pastimes" thread...


I love your loving attention craigy :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

any motorway mate...

I won't give you my time... but london to Glasgow..... 

Manchester, Milton Keynes....

I can use all the power of these big cars... not an issue on the public UK roads...

:devil:

:driver:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> any motorway mate...
> 
> I won't give you my time... but london to Glasgow.....
> 
> ...


Past 70?  70 chevrons that is


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> any motorway mate...
> 
> I won't give you my time... but london to Glasgow.....
> 
> ...


I highly doubt you could.... name one time where those routes had no roadworks and cones lmao.

Bloody UK :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I highly doubt you could.... name one time where those routes had no roadworks and cones lmao.
> 
> Bloody UK :lol:


Cuey has his own private roads y'know, he can't be seen on normal roads with 350zs y'know


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, you lot sounds so macho talking about cars... ggrrr manly


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Oh, you lot sounds so macho talking about cars... ggrrr manly


I love a manly man :argie::lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Drifting = pointless. Unless your a pro racing driver not many people can drive these cars to there limits so its pointless comparing the two cars as when it comes to your average beer belly driving they are prob as good as each other. Also its like people comparing 0-60 times no one in the real world can get to the figures from factory.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Love the fact myself that early RS6's are now pocket money. To buy at least.

Couldn't care less about what they're like on a track as many lesser cars do run rings around them and other more exotic metal. Down to the driver in any case.

Agree about 0-60 times as I've sat next to a journalist figuring an Audi S4 and it was beyond brutal - car took it for close to 2 hours and then hit 158 at Bruntingthorpe to boot.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

If I want a track car I'll get an atom for 4 figures. These cars are about being great normal cars and being superb cruisers while dispatching acceleration tasks. They hardly fall off the road round a corner, either.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Oh, you lot sounds so macho talking about cars... ggrrr manly


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

audigex said:


> If I want a track car I'll get an atom for 4 figures. These cars are about being great normal cars and being superb cruisers while dispatching acceleration tasks. They hardly fall off the road round a corner, either.


Going by the video posted, Understeer and lots of tyre squeal, lots of other cars going round corners quicker with no tyre squeal. There is no easy way of hiding just how heavy the rs6 is.

I'm sure it's a very comfortable cruiser, but in the uk (not the isle of man), there is nowhere aside from tracks that you can legally use most of that power.

Especially around the m25 :lol: 50 mph average everywhere and you have > 500 horses on tap.


----------

